# Bird Hunting in Box Elder



## gvnc (Jan 22, 2017)

New to the forum, new to Utah. I'm done for the season cuz I'm out of town for work, but already starting to think about next year. Went out a few times on walk-in sites around the Cache Valley without much luck.

Looking at the maps, there are a lot of hills west of 15 that look inviting, but seem like they're almost all private property. I'm hoping someone here can give me an impression of access in these areas, or how I should go about approaching the right people. I'm happy to do a ton of hiking, I just don't want to run afoul of property owners.

First there's the West Hills and Blue Spring Hills.

Then there's the North Promontories.

The Hansel Range, found a post on this forum about elk, but I'm thinking about Chukars and Huns.

Any help would be appreciated, it's gonna be a long year, I'm already itching to get out there. Do I just need to get plat maps, and if I do that, anyone have advice on approaching property owners? Never done that before.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Walk in access will be about your only option in that area.


----------

